# Diesel engine in semi reefer unit



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I acquired a reefer unit from an old semi trailer. Don't know if it works but my refrigeration repair skills aren't much. But they said the engine ran, and is a diesel. One guy thought it was a 3 cylinder diesel like he has in his little tractor. So if it works, what do I do with it? Air compressor/ generator or inboard boat motor or massive ATV or what? I'm too tall for a Geo Metro, or else I would make a 150 mpg car.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> I acquired a reefer unit from an old semi trailer. Don't know if it works but my refrigeration repair skills aren't much. But they said the engine ran, and is a diesel. One guy thought it was a 3 cylinder diesel like he has in his little tractor. So if it works, what do I do with it? Air compressor/ generator or inboard boat motor or massive ATV or what? I'm too tall for a Geo Metro, or else I would make a 150 mpg car.


MAte it up to a differential and a frame with truck tires and make an old fashion two wheel garden tractor. i have a1948 Shop Notes that has plans for one made from a model T differential and a motor of some kind


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Fix the refrigeration and build a "walk-in". (Like they have in the backof grocery stores and restaurants.) We built one at my Father-in-Laws place about 25 years ago. The last I heard it was still functioning good. (Used it to store meat [hunting] and other perishable footstuffs). Not that expensive if you've already got the 'reefer'. (His was electric....but once you've got the temp down......it won't run that much unless you live in a place like Phoenix, AZ) You can always supplement it with a small electric to keep the diesel fuel cost down.

just one suggestion..........


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> I acquired a reefer unit from an old semi trailer. Don't know if it works but my refrigeration repair skills aren't much. But they said the engine ran, and is a diesel. One guy thought it was a 3 cylinder diesel like he has in his little tractor. So if it works, what do I do with it? Air compressor/ generator or inboard boat motor or massive ATV or what? I'm too tall for a Geo Metro, or else I would make a 150 mpg car.


my brother is getting one of those give to him. He is a journyman electrician. We are going to hook it to a generator, wire the generator to our houses,and burn used engine oi, and vegie oil in it.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

All fine suggestions. I have a shop planned that will not have 220V available to it, and would like a genset to run my mills and welder when needed. Once I dig into this thing, I want to see if there is any way to use it for a cold room and also maybe run a pulley out to power a generator when I want that.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have thoguht about a portable engine that could be used on several different pieces of equipment. I have thought about building a bracket on a 7', or 8' 3 point snow blower, putting an engine on it, and mouting it to the front of my pickup. I have thought about building a bracket on a buzz saw, and putting an engine on it. I have thought about portable 10 KW generator, a feed grinder, a corn sheller..things like that that would all take the same engine.

I do a lot more thinking, and figuring than acctual accomplishing.


----------

